

We just got approved to enter Startup Chile. Now we need your help. - jdrummond

We just got the news we were approved to join Startup Chile&#x27;s 10th round.
But there&#x27;s something bothering us and we want to hear what you guys think.
When we filled the application form, we had one idea. Now, a few months later, we are being accelerated in Startup Farm, a 5-week Brazilian acceleration program, with another idea (yet the same name - Yoozon).
The idea approved to join Startup Chile is: &quot;Host websites using Dropbox&quot;.
The idea we are working right now is: &quot;Analytics for Project Managers&quot;.<p>The former is sexy. The later isn&#x27;t.<p>We have already worked 3 weeks on the Analytics idea, validating our market and getting to a viable market-pain that we can heal. We don&#x27;t have any code yet in this idea.<p>On the other hand, we didn&#x27;t validate our market with the Dropbox idea, but we already have a [micro] MVP.<p>What do you guys think?<p>This is a broad question and that&#x27;s the idea. We want to discuss the whole idea regarding the direction we should go now.<p>Any help will be much appreciated.
======
danielkyulee
I think you guys should go for the idea that you believe in more. From the
little information Ive gathered, it seems you are more passionate about the
Analytics for Project Managers, but are hesitant because you have built out an
MVP for the Dropbox idea. In my opinion, if thats the only reason who you
would consider choosing the Dropbox idea, then you shouldnt choose it.You can
build out an MVP for the ANalytics idea.

~~~
jdrummond
Thanks, Daniel. (sorry for the delay, my phone was stolen and I have no
internet at the place I's at). Well, the Dropbox idea is quite cool actually,
it has a lot of "sexy" in it. We can do a lot with it, and that's what's
making it dificult to choose. We have decided to drop the analytics idea and
focus on the Dropbox one. Hope this was the right decision.

------
ProblemFactory
> "Host websites using Dropbox"

This seems like a cool hack, but awfully dependent on Dropbox for the core
product of your business.

* If dropbox doesn't like what you are doing, they can just block you.

* If they really like what you are doing, it would be pretty easy for them to start offering the same service (and block you).

* There are bandwidth limits to files shared on Dropbox, meaning that it would only work for low-traffic sites where uptime is not critical. And if people don't care that much about their website, they are unlikely to want to pay for the service.

With the analytics product, you are in control and not at the mercy of another
platform.

~~~
jdrummond
We have already met with the one guy who's responsible for most of Dropbox's
API and developer relationship. He guaranteed we can use the service and they
don't have any plans to block this kind of service in the near future. Of
course they could just go ahead and block it despite what he said, but oh
well... I use Gmail and I'm not freaking about Google discontinuing it. Thanks
for everything you said. It's always good to have that in mind.

------
dylanhassinger
I went thru Startup Chile gen 7. Happy to give advice in more depth if you'd
like, d@dylanized.com

Short answer: keep both ideas going for a while

~~~
jdrummond
Thanks, Dylan, will get in touch in a few. :) How would we keep both ideas?
Isn't it better to focus on one? This way we can deliver a better product.

------
gyardley
In Start-Up Chile's 9th generation right now.

Like with Dylan, you're welcome to get in touch if you want any advice
regarding the program - email's in my profile.

